

Another IP lawyer milking the GPL FUD - TheBigRedDog
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/06/lawyer-milking-the-gpl-fud-a-deconstruction.html

======
pmjordan
Taking down FUD can be fun. I'm surprised this kind of open source bashing
still exists. However, it would really help if the author didn't resort to
cringeworthy ad hominem attacks every couple paragraphs - there are plenty of
real arguments in there, no need to dilute them!

